# Premiere Dates | Network & Cable 2010/2011



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

*Please do not use this thread for any discussion of the shows themselves.*

Please post updates to the thread as my PM box is full. I will then update the list.

This thread is only for posting of starting dates of shows (plus their networks) for the next season (Starting Sept 2010-ish). For summer '10 this thread is updated

9/14/10: Some things are showing up as starting earlier or being pushed back a while. I'll try to catch the changes but if not, let me know.

If I list split dates it may be because of a day change during the season or a 'sneak preview' and I'd rather you have the earliest date so you don't miss any.

Futon Fall 2010 Grid

*Week of Sunday Aug 30*

Saturday Football (ABC) Sat Sept 4 8pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 5*

Sons of Anarchy (FX) Tues Sept 7 10pm
Americas next top model (CW) Sept 8 Wed 8pm
Terriers (FX) Sept 8 Wed 10pm
Hellcats (CW) Sept 8 Wed 9pm
Vampire diaries (CW) Sept 9 Thurs 8pm
Nikita (CW) Sept 9 Thurs 9pm
America's most wanted (FOX) Sept 11 Sat 9pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 12*

Monday Night Football (ESPN) Mon Sept 13 7pm
90210 (CW) Sept 13 Mon 8pm
Gossip girl (CW) Sept 13 Mon 9pm
One tree hill (CW) Sept 14 Tues 8pm
Life unexpected (CW) Sept 14 Tues 9pm
Parenthood Sept 14 (NBC) Tues 10pm
Survivor (CBS) Sept 15 Wed 8pm
Outlaw (NBC) Sept 15 Wed 10pm
It's always sunny in Philadelphia  Sept 16 FX Thurs 10pm
the League (FX) Sept 16 Thurs 1030pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 19*

Boardwalk Empire (HBO) Sept 19 Sun 9pm
Chuck (NBC) Sept 20 Mon 8pm
House (FOX) Sept 20 Mon 8pm
Dancing with the stars (ABC) Sept 20 Mon 8pm
How i met your mother (CBS) Sept 20 Mon 8pm
Rules of Engagement (CBS) Sept 20 Mon 830pm
Two and a half men (CBS) Sept 20 Mon 9pm
The Event Sept 20 (NBC) Mon 9pm
Lone Star (FOX) Sept 20 Mon 9pm
Mike and Molly (CBS) Sept 20 Mon 930pm
Hawaii five-0 (CBS) Sept 20 Mon 10pm
Chase Sept 20 (NBC) Mon 10pm
Castle (ABC) Sept 20 Mon 10pm
Biggest loser Sept 21 (NBC) Tues 8pm
NCIS (CBS) Sept 21 Tues 8pm
Glee (FOX) Sept 21 Tues 8pm
Raising Hope (FOX) Sept 21 Tues 9pm
Dancing With the stars (ABC) Sept 21 Tues 9pm
NCIS LA (CBS) Sept 21 Tues 9pm
Running Wilde (FOX) Sept 21 Tues 930pm
Detroit 187 (ABC) Sept 21 Tues 10pm
Undercovers (NBC) Sept 22 Wed 8pm
Hell's Kitchen (FOX) Sept 22 Wed 8pm
The Middle (ABC) Sept 22 Wed 8pm 
Better with you (ABC) Sept 22 Wed 830pm
Modern Family (ABC) Sept 22 Wed 9pm
Law and Order SVU (NBC) Sept 22 Wed 9pm
Criminal Minds (CBS) Sept 22Wed 9pm
Cougartown (ABC) Sept 22 Wed 930pm
The whole truth (ABC) Sept 22 Wed 10pm
Defenders (CBS) Sept 22 Wed 10pm
Community (NBC) Sept 23 Thurs 8pm
Bones (FOX) Sept 23 Thurs 8pm
Big Bang Theory (CBS) Sept 23 Thurs 8pm
My Generation (ABC) Sept 23 Thurs 8pm 
30 rock (NBC) Sept 23 Thurs 830pm
Bleep my dad says (CBS) Sept 23 Thurs 830pm
The office (NBC) Sept 23 Thurs 9pm
CSI (CBS) Sept 23 Thurs 9pm
Fringe (FOX) Sept 23 Thurs 9pm
Greys Anatomy (ABC) Sept 23 Thurs 9pm
Outsourced (NBC) Sept 23 Thurs 930pm
The Apprentice (NBC) Sept 23 10pm
Private practice (ABC) Sept 23 Thurs 10pm
Mentalist (CBS) Sept 23Thurs 10pm
School pride Sept 24 (NBC) Fri 8pm

Secret Millionaire (ABC) Fri 8pm
Smallville (CW) Sept 24 Fri 8pm
Medium (CBS) Sep 24 Fri 8pm
Supernatural (CW) Sept 24 Fri 9pm
CSI NY (CBS) Sept 24 Fri 9pm
Body of Proof (ABC) Fri 9pm
The Good Guys (FOX) Sept 24 Fri 9pm
Dateline (NBC) Sept 24 Fri 9pm
20/20 (ABC) Sept 24 Fri 10pm
Blue Bloods (CBS) Sept 24 Fri 10pm
Cops (FOX) Sept 25 Sat 8pm
48 hours mystery (CBS) Sept 25 Sat 10pm

*Week of Sunday Sept 26*

Americas funniest home videos (ABC) Sept 26 Sun 7pm
60 minutes (CBS) Sept 26 Sun 7pm
Extreme makeover (ABC) Sept 26 Sun 8pm (watch for a local Reading area home Oct 24!)
Simpsons (FOX) Sept 26 Sun 8pm
Amazing Race (CBS) Sept 26 Sun 8pm
Cleveland Show (FOX) Sept 26 Sun 830pm
Family guy (FOX) Sept 26 Sun 9pm
Undercover boss (CBS) Sept 26 Sun 9pm
Desperate housewives (ABC) Sept 26 Sun 9pm
Brothers and Sisters (ABC) Sept 26 Sun 10pm
CSI Miami (CBS) Sept 26 Sun 10pm
Dexter (SHO) Sun Sept 26 10pm
No Ordinary Family (ABC) Sept 28 Tues 8pm
Stargate Universe Syfy Sept 28 Tues 9pm
The Good Wife (CBS) Sept 28Tues 10pm
Law and Order Los Angeles (NBC) Sept 29 Wed 10pm

*Week of Sunday Oct3*

American Dad (FOX) Oct 3 Sun 930
Caprica Oct 5 (Syfy) Tues 10pm
Mythbusters (DISC) Oct 6 
9pm

Sanctuary (SYFY) Fri Oct 15 10pm

The Walking Dead  (AMC) Sun 10pm Oct 31
Lie to me (FOX) nov 10 Wed 8pm
Human Target (FOX) Nov 17 wed 8pm

*Week of Sunday Jan 2*

Bachelor (ABC) Mon Jan 3 8pm
Castle (ABC) Mon Jan 3 10pm
HIMYM (CBS) Mon Jan 3 8pm
Rules of engagement (CBS) Mon Jan 3 830
2 and a half men (CBS) Mon Jan 3 9pm
Mike and Molly (CBS) Mon Jan 3 930
Hawaii five 0 CBS Mon Jan 3 10pm
Southland TNT Tues Jan 4 10pm
Parenthood NBC Jan 4 Tues 10pm
Mentalist CBS Jan 6 Thurs 10pm
Medium CBS Jan 7 fri 8pm
Merlin SYFY Jan 7 10 pm

*Week of Sunday Jan 9*

Californication (SHO) Jan 9 10pm
Lie to me Fox Jan 10 Mon 9pm
Chase NBC Jan 12 Wed 9pm
NCIS CBS Tues Jan 11 8pm
Good Wife CBS Tues jan 11 10pm
Biggest loser NBC Tues jan 11 8pm

*Week of Sunday Jan 16*

Big Love (HBO) Jan 16 9pm
Chuck (NBC) Jan 17 Mon 8pm
The Cape NBC Jan 17 Mon 9pm
Harrys law NBC Jan 17 Mon 10pm
House Fox Jan 17 Mon 8pm
White collar USA Tues jan 18 10pm
American idol Wed Jan 19 8pm
Community Jan 20 NBC 8pm
perfect Couples Jan 20 NBC 830pm
The office NBC jan 20 thurs 9pm
parks and recreation NBC Jan 20 Thurs 930
outsourced NBC Jan 20 thurs 1030
bones Jan 20 Thurs Fox 8pm

Royal pains USA thurs Jan 20 9pm
Fairly legal USA thurs jan 20 10pm
Kitchen nightmares Fox Jan 21 Fri 8pm

*Week of Sunday Jan 23*

Supernatural Jan 28 CW Fri 9pm

*Week of Sunday Jan 30*

Million dollar listing BRAV Tues Feb 1 10pm

*Week of Sunday Feb 6*

Chicago code Fox Feb 7 Mon 9pm
Ride along (FOX) Feb 7 Mon 9pm
L/O LA Feb 8 NBC Tues 10pm
Glee Fox Feb 8 tues 8pm
Justified FX Feb 9 Wed 10pm

*Week of Sunday Feb 13*

Survivor CBS Wed Feb 16 8pm

*Week of Sunday Feb 27*

The event Feb 28 NBC Mon 9pm
Apprentice NBC Sun mar 6 9pm
Parenthood NBC Mar 7 Mon 10pm

BODY OF PROOF 3/29/11 ABC
CAMELOT 4/1/11 STARZ
CHAOS 4/1/11 CBS
BORGIAS, THE 4/3/11 SHOWTIME
KILLING, THE 4/3/11 AMC

Breaking In 4/6/11 Fox
Workaholics 4/6/11 Comedy Central
Gigolos SHO 4/7/11 11pm Thurs

Human planet DISC April 10 sunday 8pm
deadliest catch Disc april 12
Happy endings ABC 4/13 931pm Wed
Paul Reiser NBC 4/14 830pm Thurs
Game Of Thrones 4/17/11 Hbo
sanctuary SYFY 4/15/11
friday night lights NBC 8pm Apr 16
parking wars A and E Apr 16

*Week of Sunday Apr 24*

chase Apr 23 Saturday 8pm nbc
South Park COM April 27 Wed 10pm

*Week of Sunday May 1*

In plan sight sun may 1 usa
law and order CI may 1 USA
Taboo NGC May 2 9pm
Wipeout ABC 8pm May 5
flashpoint may 6 CBS 8pm

So You Think You Can Dance? - May 26

*Week of Sunday May 29*

Americas got talent may 31 nbc tuesday

haunted collection Wed June 1 9pm SYFY
hollywood treasury Wed June 1 10pm syfy
Franklin & Bash (TNT): 1 June
Men of a Certain Age: Wednesday June 1st 10:00PM TNT
Love bites (NBC) Thurs 10pm June 2
glades sunday jun 5 A/E 10pm
Masterchef - June 6
White collar USA Tues June 7 8pm
Covert affairs USA Tues jun 7 10pm

Pretty little liars Jun 14 8pm
Rookie blue ABC Jun 16 10pm

Burn notice USA thurs June 23 9pm
futurama com june 23 10pm thurs

*Week of Sunday June 26*

Leverage June 26 TNT 9pm
True Blood-Season 4 June, 26
Royal pains Jun 29 USA Wed 9pm
Melissa and joy Thurs Jun 29 abcf

Big brother thursday july 7 9pm CBS
torchwood Starz July 8 10pm friday

*Week of Sunday July 10*

Curb Your Enthusiasm-Season 8 July, 10
Closer July 11 TNT 9pm Sunday
eureka Monday july 11 8pm syfy
alphas Mon July 11 10pm
warehouse 13 USA july 11 syfy 9pm
ghost hunters intl syfy wed july 13 9pm
legend quest syfy Wed July 13 10pm
haven syfy friday july 15 10pm

*Week of Sunday Jul 17*

hells kitchen july 19 fox 8pm fox
awkward 7/19 mtv
web therapy 7/19 showtime

*Week of Sunday July 24*

Entourage-Season 8 July, 24

Bachelor Pad ABC Aug 8 8pm

In the Flow with Affion Crockett (aka "Untitled Jamie Foxx Project") - August 14

http://www.missingremote.com/blog/2011-springsummer-tv-guide-listings

Kitchen Nightmares (FOX) Fri 9pm

Mixed Signals (FOX) Tues 930pm

Who do you think you are (NBC) Fri 8pm


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I posted this in its own thread, but here is a link for trailers to all the shows as far as I can tell.

http://livefeed.hollywoodreporter.com/player.html


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

...for these threads! I reference them a lot.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Sons of Anarchy begins Tuesday Sept. 7th


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

TERRIERS (FX) Sept 8 10pm
BOARDWALK EMPIRE (HBO) Sept 19 9pm


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Geektonic also posted his guide.

He also offers a Google Calender import option.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Lonestar (FOX) Sept 20 Mon 9pm


Bad link. The correct link has a dash between lone & star.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/lone-star/listings/

PS: THANKS for doing this over the years. I can't tell you how much I've come to depend on these threads. :up::up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

newsposter said:


> Better Together (ABC) Sept 22 Wed 830pm


"Better Together" has been retitled "Better With You."

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/better-with-you/


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Outlaw has been moved up to 9/15.

The League (FX), Sept 16, 10:30pm

Also, there's another good premiere calendar here: http://www.tivo.com/findtvshows/fall-tv/fall-tv-schedule/


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

tlc said:


> The League (FX), Sept 16, 10:30pm


It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia starts at 10 PM just before the league (9/16)


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Stargate Universe (Syfy) Sept 28 Tues 9pm


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

astrohip said:


> PS: THANKS for doing this over the years. I can't tell you how much I've come to depend on these threads. :up::up:


Ditto this - much appreciated.

You're missed in Happy Hour too!


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

THE WALKING DEAD (AMC) Oct 31, 10pm


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the list. I have a correction:
Law & Order Los Angeles premieres on September 29 10PM, not the 22nd as shown above.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Parenthood premieres tonight Sept 14 not next week (the 21st.)


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I looked at my DVR's to do list today. I guess this week is the start of the new season. My DVR is going to be full very soon.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sanctuary (Syfy): Oct 15th at 10pm ET.

http://amandatappingonline.com/?p=554


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Human Target (FOX) Oct 1 Fri 8pm


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Not anymore.

*Wednesday, November 17, 2010*
_Premieres:_
Human Target (Fox)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

What happened to Body of Proof?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> What happened to Body of Proof?


I read over on a zap2it blog that it's going to midseason to get a better timeslot (instead of Friday) and as a quality replacement for any show that may/will fail.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

Will this thread get updated for shows that have been canceled or put on "live-support"?


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

Southland
Season 3 premieres Tuesday, January 4 at 10/9c on TNT


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Handy winter/midseason premier list.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jschuur said:


> Handy winter/midseason premier list.


Thanks!! :up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Just found another one:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2010/12/27/mid-season-tv-premiere-schedule-january-march-2011/76627


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

> Apprentice NBC Sun mar 6 9pm


That should really say "*Celebrity* Apprentice" for accuracy especially since TiVo recognizes them as separate shows.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

Who's going to keep this up since newsposter is gone?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

From: http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/02/22/syfy-sarah-connor-chronicles-exclusive/

I'm going to post this in "Season Pass Alerts" as well, as I don't know if this is being updated, with newsposter gone.

Syfy has just announced wide its spring return dates for Stargate Universe and other shows:

- Stargate Universe- Returns Monday, March 7, at 10 p.m. (Final Episodes)

- Sanctuary - Returns Friday, April 15, at 10 p.m.

- Fact or Faked: Paranormal Files - Season 2 Premiere Wednesday, March 23, at 10 p.m.

- Marcel's Quantum Kitchen - Series Premiere Tuesday, March 22, at 10 p.m.

- Destination Truth: Live St. Patrick's Day Investigation - Thursday, March 17, at 9 p.m.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

nmiller855 said:


> Who's going to keep this up since newsposter is gone?


gone where?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Anubys said:


> gone where?


Don't know, I was basing my comment on a previous poster's comment and no edits/updates by newsposter since 1/1/11. Hope he's still around and will update this when he can as I find it one of the more useful posts.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

at least that explains why I missed setting up an SP for The Amazing Race (Which started Sunday, Feb 20)...I use this thread almost exclusively...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think I saw a post in the Op forum from newsposter, that he was *trying* to update this thread, but the new forum software/update was not letting him.

Let's not bury him yet . . .


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

forum error necessitates this method of updating

*Week of Sunday Feb 27*
The event Feb 28 NBC Mon 9pm

*Week of Sunday March 6*
Americas Next greatest restaurant NBC Sun mar 6 8pm
Secret millionaire ABC sun mar 6 8pm
Celebrity Apprentice NBC Sun mar 6 9pm
Breakout kings A and E sun mar 6 10pm
Parenthood NBC Mar 7 Mon 10pm
Stargate Universe- Returns Monday, March 7, at 10 p.m. (Final Episodes)

*Week of Sunday March 13*
- Destination Truth: Live St. Patrick's Day Investigation - Thursday, March 17, at 9 p.m
*
Week of Sunday March 20*
- Marcel's Quantum Kitchen - Series Premiere Tuesday, March 22, at 10 p.m.
- Fact or Faked: Paranormal Files - Season 2 Premiere Wednesday, March 23, at 10 p.m.

Shark tank ABC friday March 25 8pm

Body of proof Tues 3/29/11 ABC 10:01 pm

- Sanctuary Syfy - Returns Friday, April 15, at 10 p.m.

law and order CI USA May 1 sunday 9pm
in plain sight USA May 1 sunday 10pm


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

BODY OF PROOF 3/29/11 ABC 
CAMELOT 4/1/11 STARZ
CHAOS 4/1/11 CBS
BORGIAS, THE 4/3/11 SHOWTIME
KILLING, THE 4/3/11 AMC

From here: http://thefutoncritic.com/showatch....network=&daycode=&statuscode=4&genre=&studio=


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Breaking In 4/6/11 Fox
Workaholics 4/6/11 Comedy Central


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

True Blood-Season 4 June, 26
Curb Your Enthusiasm-Season 8 July, 10
Entourage-Season 8 July, 24


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

normal editing has been enabled and post one remains updated


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Game Of Thrones	4/17/11	Hbo


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

This one kind of crept up on me, but my previous SP picked it up just fine...

_Deadliest Catch_ premiers the new season on Discovery Today, Tuesday, April 12th at 9:00 Eastern, 8:00 Central Time.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I saw an ad that the final season of _Friday Night Lights_ begins it's NBC run on Friday, April 15th at 8:00 Eastern, 7:00 Central time.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

_Chase_ returns, back on the schedule beginning April 23rd. Season 1, Episode 14.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Some of Syfy channel's summer premiere dates:
http://blastr.com/2011/04/syfy-launches-4-scripted.php


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ad run on NBC last night indicated that _America's Got Talent_ will return for the new season on May 31st.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Here are Fox's summer premiere dates:

So You Think You Can Dance? - May 26
Masterchef - June 6
Hell's Kitchen - July 19
In the Flow with Affion Crockett (aka "Untitled Jamie Foxx Project") - August 14


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Missing Remote's 2011 Spring/Summer TV Guide Listings.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_Franklin & Bash_ (TNT): 1 June


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

[thursday, june 02, 2011]

10:00 PM NBC	love bites


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

Men of a Certain Age: Wednesday June 1st 10:00PM TNT


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

6/1 Ghost Hunters, Syfy
6/1 Franklin & Bash, TNT
6/1 Men of a Certain Age, TNT
6/2 Children's Hospital, Adult Swim
6/2 Love Bites, NBC
6/3 Whale Wars, Animal Planet
6/5 The Glades, A&E
6/5 Teen Wolf, MTF
6/5 The Next Food Network Star, Food Network
6/5 The Real L Word, Showtime
6/5 Ice Road Truckers, History
6/6 Switched at Birth, ABC Family
6/6 Masterchef, Fox
6/6 Behind Mansion Walls, Investigation Discovery
6/7 Covert Affairs, USA
6/7 White Collar, USA
6/12 Bridezillas, WEtv
6/12 Amsale Girls, WEtv
6/14 HawthoRNe, TNT
6/14 Pretty Little Liars, ABC Family
6/14 Memphis Beat, TNT
6/15 Jon Benjamin Has a Van, Comedy Central
6/15 Devil You Know, Investigation Discovery
6/19 Falling Skies, TNT
6/20 Intervention, A&E
6/20 Hoarders, A&E
6/21 Staten Island Cakes, WEtv
6/21 101 Ways to Leave a Game Show, ABC
6/23 Suits, USA
6/23 Rookie Blue, ABC
6/23 Wipeout, ABC
6/23 Expedition Impossible, ABC
6/23 Futurama, Comedy Central
6/23 Wilfred, FX
6/23 Louie, FX
6/23 Burn Notice, USA
6/24 Commercial Kings, IFC
6/26 True Blood, HBO
6/26 Leverage, TNT
6/27 The Big C, Showtime
6/27 Weeds, Showtime
6/29 Royal Pains, USA
6/29 Necessary Roughness, USA
6/29 Love in the Wild, NBC
6/30 Ugly Americans, Comedy Central


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

14 June: _Gene Simmons Family Jewels_, A&E


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Awkward 7/19 MTV


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

7/8 Torchwood: Miracle Day, Starz


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

7/19 Web Therapy, Showtime


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

8/12 Strike Back, Cinemax


----------

